# Mike's Audio 100



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

Yesterday I ordered and downloaded Mike's IBS 100 and listened to first session last night. I would like to hear from anyone who has used it and had success with it. My husband thinks I am so desperate to get better that I have started buying snake oil......


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm going to move this to the forum we have on hypnotherapy.1. There is quite a collection of stories of people who tried it and2. More likely someone who used it may see this and respond to you.Hope it works for you. Hypnosis for IBS generally does well in clinical tests.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Vickie - There are posts from users of the IBS Audio Program all over the internet - You can find 10 years of postiive feedback here on the success threads of this forum, as well as on the website:Successful User Feedback for the IBS Audio Program for 2009-2010 and then click on the top of the page for feedback from stories as far back as 2000.Hope this helps - you can also call 877-898-2539 should you or your husband have any questions or you need support. You will also find clinical trials showing the effacy of this method. Feel free to ask any questions - this program is not a cure, but for most folks - especially those who have not been able to find any relief with other methods, it has been very helpful. All the best


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Recent Feedback - March 17, 2010 Email to Healthy Audio From J.Fallon UKDear Healthy Audio, Can you please pass this email to Micheal Mahoney. I had been suffering with IBS for the longest time, when my daughter purchased the IBS Audio Program 100 for me. I was sceptical but she paid for it so I owed it to her, and myself to give it a try. And what a powerful message this is. I could hardly believe it within the first week I was seeing changes and feeling better, I think I did after the first few days (that introduction is just so amazing) but I thought it may have just been me hoping it. Within a month I felt brilliant, by the end of the program it was such a relief to know I could feel so much better. I finished the program 10 months ago, and I have never looked back. I found the content was excellent and the listening schedule was so easy to follow, and yet it kept me on track and it made so much sense too. So Micheal and all your team, thank you so much, from a very genuine and grateful user THANK YOU


----------



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

As you probably know as a sufferer it is hard to be hopeful when you have tried EVERYTHING for a year. For me it is either continue to try or give up. I have been so close to just giving up but there is still something inside me that says...not yet. Thank you for your reply and good wishes. I will definately keep posted here how the program is working. Two nights...nothing yet but I was not expecting anything to happen over night so thats ok.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Vickie --Firstly a few helpful hints so you can have optimal success and encouragement -You say you have tried everything for a YEAR - I had tried everything from 1983 to 2000 - that is SEVENTEEN years of trying every medication, supplement, diet, and SURGERY to help my IBS - all to no avail until I did this program - so I totally understand your suffering - in fact, I am one of the worst cases of IBS that posts here.Secondly - some folks begin to see a slight improvement early on, but usually that is much later in the process - usually folks who have not had IBS as long see improvement earlier, while those having had IBS for years and years may take longer - for me - it took three rounds of listening before I felt any change - but I stuck with it even when I did not see any improvement - for some it took 6 months after completion, some two weeks into it - so do not put any time frame on your improvement.To start your journey - be sure you have read your entire booklet/printout that came with your program, and the helpful hints thread on this website - most of the questions you or your husband may have early on are answered there.And finally - we have found over the years that because the IBS Audio Program works on the subconsious mind, it is helping you to get away from thinking about IBS. When you come to this BB and read about symptoms and others' IBS as well as typing in your progress, etc. you are bringing the IBS thinking back into conscious thought. This will slow down your progress, or even hinder it in some cases. Most of the folks who have successfully completed the program are long gone from this and other support groups for IBS because they no longer think about it or have the need to post.The 100 days and 5 sessions have shown to be more effective than a single session done over and over, because the mind attaches the original thinking to the first session, and it has to move on to progress - while it is OK to monitor your progress as shown with the two rating charts in the booklet, it is not advisable to think about how you are doing on a day by day routine. This is a subtle and gradual process, but thousands have done it before you and have seen improvement - it is not going to work for everyone, but it does help the vast majority of folks who try it - especially those doing this as a last resort and have severe IBS.If you have questions or trouble along the way, do call that number, or ask here - you certainly can post improvements too, from time to time, but just dont worry about a play-by -play report type thing...You will be fine - there IS hope - if this program didnt work for most folks, there would be way more negative posts than there are on here - and there are some to be sure - because as with ANY treatment method, for any condition, folks have to try what works for them. And for some of these, there were those who did not follow the program properly, gave up before completion, did not actually have IBS, or constantly talked and posted about IBS every day, several times a day, and defeated any progress they made.Take care and all the best to you - you are not alone and there is every hope that this will be your way forward in your journey to feeling better!


----------



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you again for your support and encouragement. There are some that think you should not take meds...there are some that think you should not waste money on CBT....it is all so confusing and frustrating. I have done more research on Mike's Audio and am excited about the possibilites. So far it has been a week and I feel there are miniscule postitive changes so that is very encouraging to me. I will keep posted as I move along. Over time I hope to stop the Ativan, Codiene and Lotronex but for now it is mostly doing the trick...far from perfect but much better than one year ago and I have actually gained 2 pounds back this week.....it is a result of the audio program..who knows?Thank you again.


----------

